# Beavercreek YMCA



## TomC

Has anyone fishied the Beavercreek YMCA for catfish. I incountered a man at work the other day that had a pic in his wallet of a large flathead around 40lbs he said. I asked him where he caught it and he stated at the YMCA in beavercreek. He said the largest that hes seen caught was around 70 lbs, and the small bluegill are the best bait. Anyone have any input on this or he he just fill of crap. I know the pond is around 40ft toward the middle so there is some deep water.


----------



## ajangsta04

I've fished there with my brother and some friends several times.

Skunked every time. I also haven't seen anyone else catch anything. I think the only thing I've caught there was a cold.


----------



## Salmonid

Ive fished it many times, in the day ( 15 years ago, it was a pretty good fishery and was ful of nice channels but they have not stocked it in as many years and as a catcha nd release fishery, the bluegills have all been stunted now. Im sure there are some resident flatties that folks have dropped in there but Im sure anyone that catches one that big probably killed it in the picture taking fiasco. I used to canoe/belly boat and pontoon float the whole lake,( with depth finder) max depth is around 14-16 feet at normal level out in the center in front of the dam.

A few decent bass in there and every once in a while, some black crappies

Salmonid


----------



## cast n catch em18

i've never fished it besides for bass...i've seen people cat fishing it while i walk around bass fishing cause i drive by cause a friend lives close by, never seen anyone catch anything cats but i know a guy that pulled 50+ flathead out of there about 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## bassattacker

not sure how long ago, but a teenager was fishing the ymca and caught a 40+ pound blue out of it was in the Xenia Daily Gazett and the Dayton Daily News Paper, cant remember how long ago this was but im thinkin about 5-7 years ago. ive never fished it personally but a friend of mine does on occassions and has told me there are some decent cats and bass in there, the reason some dont get any action is, from what ive been told is its heavily pressured, which makes fishing harder.


----------



## onesmokinduramax

My buddys use to fish it ever weekend. Its fished so much the pass 5 years its hard to catch a nice fish. I fished it last year at least 5 times not doing any good. my buddys said they dont go there no more becouse alot of the fish have been taking out.


----------



## ckincer

I went to the beavercreek ymca april 26th 2010 fished all day from like 6 till 2 in the morning windy, rainy. about 10 oclock i caught a 10 pound flathead on a hole blue gill about 8 foot deep in the middle it made it all wourth it to see it swim away untill next time my profile picture is the snap shot


----------



## CTsOutdoors

I fish the ymca often. Now I can say many of you don't use the right baits to fish there. The large bass are picky, the channel cats feed for a few hours a night and there are some large fish everywhere in that lake. Its catch and release which some people don't absorb but there are many many nice fish in there. If you want to learn how to catch them there let me know. The crappie like wax worms on a float, channels in warmer months go for live bluegills on a free running rig, colder months hot dogs. have not caught a flathead out of there cause the Asians have prob killed most of the big ones due to their greedy fishing habits. They apparently cant read the signs ever. Bass you can get on live bluegills but they are finicky about them. Get past all the goose crap and your good to go. Best place so far I have found is by the dock on the shelf where the shallow drops to deep.


----------



## katfish

Tom
Often fish stories are just stories. Flathead are predators and can consume surprising amounts of fish. Confined to smaller waters they often eat everything until forage becomes to difficult to catch and they slowly die.

I would suggest that larger waters would provide an increased chance of catching more and larger flathead.

At some point you must decide how much you are willing to commit to catch flathead catfish. If it were easy you would see more trophy flathead posted.

You may have to travel a bit and it may take a while but there are big flathead available to Ohio fishermen.


----------

